

Ask HN: Applied for startupschool weeks ago, when should I expect to hear back? - gdltec

Should I expect a reply whether I have a seat for startupschool or not? I am in Austin, TX and need to plan for the trip if there is a seat for me.
======
aymeric
Did you send your application here too? I'd understand why you haven't
received anything...

